# Target Dragon by Bill Hays



## Samurai Samoht

This is a quick review of the Target Dragon made by Bill Hays at http://www.pocketpredator.com/ .

Already in 2014 this slingshot earned the coveted status of "Slingshot of the Month" and with good reason. The design is instantly recognizable as one of Bills creations and of course made me think of the very popular Hathcock design. The Target Dragon however does not need the thicker forks since this is a dedicated TTF sideshooter. The forks can comfortably accommodate bands as wide as 1.5 inches. It is made of Camo G10 that is about an inch thick which gives it a nice weight ( .55lbs or .25 kg) and looks incredible, not to mention being tough as nails! The finish is smooth and is void of any rough or jagged edges. The ergonomics are excellent and fit my hand perfectly. This slingshot came ready to rock and roll with a set of attached latex bands a lanyard and a bag of 3/8 ball bearings.

I am a firm believer that given time and practice one can get good at shooting pretty much any slingshot. That being said I really appreciate a well designed, comfortable, well finished product made of quality materials. All of those conditions combined make a slingshot more enjoyable to shoot and in my opinion the Target Dragon checks all of those boxes.

So how does it shoot? I personally found that it didn't take me very long to get a decent grouping unlike some other frames that I have tried and judging by the accuracy that other forum members have achieved with the Target Dragon ( http://slingshotforum.com/topic/29516-double-match-gambler/?hl=%2Btarget+%2Bdragon#entry392253

) all I need is to keep at it!

Cheers!

Tom


----------



## studer1972

Always great to have a signed Bill Hays original. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR

Can't go wrong with that fork! Real nice!


----------



## GrayWolf

Tom, great review! I know you will love that frame as much as I do. It is very easy to pick up, but tough to put down.

Can't wait to see some video of you shooting it.

Todd


----------



## oldmiser

Looks like a real cool shooter~AKAOldmiser


----------



## treefork

Wow! I like that one.


----------



## Samurai Samoht

GrayWolf said:


> Tom, great review! I know you will love that frame as much as I do. It is very easy to pick up, but tough to put down.
> 
> Can't wait to see some video of you shooting it.
> 
> Todd


Thanks Todd!

Yah I really need to figure out how to set myself up for doing videos. B) All I've got is my iphone but it must be doable.

Tom


----------



## GrayWolf

treefork said:


> Wow! I like that one.


You can shoot mine at the Midwest Tournament....if you don't get one by then, that is.

Todd


----------



## Oneproudmeximan

Your killing me lol cheers


----------



## carboncopy

wow, nice slingshot!

thank you for the review!


----------



## SmilingFury

Nice review. I don't own any of Bill's shooters but you make this one look pretty appealing


----------



## Samurai Samoht

SmilingFury said:


> Nice review. I don't own any of Bill's shooters but you make this one look pretty appealing


Thanks! The pictures hardly do it justice compared to having it in your hand and shooting with it.


----------



## Samurai Samoht

Oneproudmeximan said:


> Your killing me lol cheers


Hahah, wish I could see your reaction when you finally get your Scorpion. anic:


----------



## studer1972

What is the advantage of the curved handle on these kinds of forks?


----------



## Samurai Samoht

studer1972 said:


> What is the advantage of the curved handle on these kinds of forks?


Answers might be a bit subjective but I personally find that this curved handle is comfortable, functional and offers an excellent grip on the slingshot. My observation is that it keeps the wrist relatively relaxed and stable for target shooting. The "benefit" might be more felt with heavier bands but again I think that is subjective depending on what you consider to be comfortable. I would be interested in hearing what others think about your question.

Tom


----------



## studer1972

My natural is in that shape, and it doesn't hurt my accuracy or comfort. Mostly wondering since most of the "professional grade" frames seem to use a curved handle.


----------



## GrayWolf

studer1972 said:


> What is the advantage of the curved handle on these kinds of forks?


For me, the big advantage is that it allows me to hold the frame very naturally. When you make a fist, the inside of the hand naturally curves...this style handle follows that curve and if very comfortable...not that others are painful, but for me, I've found I can shoot for a longer period of time and not have any adverse affects like stiffness and pain the next day. Also, for me, it seems to be more accurate because I can grip it exactly the same every time.

Todd


----------



## BlackBob

Nice review of a Very nice catapult..


----------



## Tube_Shooter

Nice review one to add to the wish list perhaps with the new attachment clips


----------



## filipino_saltik

im i big bill hays fan,, his principles in making a slingshot really has a league of its own,, lets say there are sniper rifles that are accurate in most cases but still there are the bench rifles that will up the game a bit more.. that is how i see his creations he don't stop by just hitting the target it about hitting the target time and time again.


----------



## Samurai Samoht

Here is a quick snapshot of my target after a couple minutes of shooting from 33ft. Decent grouping. Size is the diameter of a pop can. I'm not hitting a pin dangling horizontally from a thread at 33 feet (ahem Treefork  http://slingshotforum.com/topic/31061-pinpoint-accuracy/ ) but I'm happy with the results so far.

Tom


----------



## Jako

That shooter looks absolutely fantastic. have fun with it.


----------



## Bill Hays

SamuraiSamoht said:


> Here is a quick snapshot of my target after a couple minutes of shooting from 33ft. Decent grouping. Size is the diameter of a pop can. I'm not hitting a pin dangling horizontally from a thread at 33 feet (ahem Treefork  http://slingshotforum.com/topic/31061-pinpoint-accuracy/ ) but I'm happy with the results so far.
> 
> Tom


That is some VERY good shooting... especially with a slingshot you haven't even had long enough to really get a feel for it or to customize/optimize your bandsets to.

Let's just say... I'm happy that YOU are happy!


----------



## Samurai Samoht

Bill Hays said:


> Here is a quick snapshot of my target after a couple minutes of shooting from 33ft. Decent grouping. Size is the diameter of a pop can. I'm not hitting a pin dangling horizontally from a thread at 33 feet (ahem Treefork  http://slingshotforum.com/topic/31061-pinpoint-accuracy/ ) but I'm happy with the results so far.
> 
> Tom
> 
> That is some VERY good shooting... especially with a slingshot you haven't even had long enough to really get a feel for it or to customize/optimize your bandsets to.
> 
> Let's just say... I'm happy that YOU are happy!


Thanks very much Bill!!  I couldn't be happier with it. It was a fairly easy transition to the Target Dragon from the Aluminum Hathcock. I think I am being converted to a TTF preference after seeing an improvement in my accuracy.

Tom


----------



## JUSTJOB

That is an amazing looking slingshot! I bet it feels really great in the hand when shooting! Your getting a good group with it on the target too, and with time you will be lighting matches, and cutting cards. Congrats on the shooter!


----------



## tradspirit

Great design by a master!


----------



## Hound

I love the shape of this model by Bill. Looks like it means business.


----------



## Mr.Teh

A very nice one, enjoy the shooting :thumbsup:


----------

